# Warm Up affecting the snow north



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a wee bit concerned with this warm up that came on today.  I see the temps got into the mid 30s in NVT, Franconia and Bethel.  What got me onto this was the lift icing that was experienced at Mansfield today.  I hope the snow doesn't FGR too soon.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2010)

Cannon felt warm at the base today but there certainly was no melting or snow getting mushy. Mid-mountain and above was definitely full on winter. Essentially, for northern new england, I wouldn't worry about warming on the mountains from today. It was downright powdery in many places off the beaten path!


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks S.  That's what I was expecting, that up high is solid.  However, I see this warm spell predicted for the next 3 days, so I hope to use this thread for beta on how well things are holding.  Seems kinda silly though, it is after all, still January.  But with the wierdness of the weather, I'm trying to watch all the dials.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems to me the machine made bases will be fine. Hope colder wheather and snow come back in time for the Thunderbolt race.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Seems to me the machine made bases will be fine. Hope colder wheather and snow come back in time for the Thunderbolt race.


 they need a good 6" of new snow.  Here's hopin this week's activity strikes gold in the Berks.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Thanks S.  That's what I was expecting, that up high is solid.  However, I see this warm spell predicted for the next 3 days, so I hope to use this thread for beta on how well things are holding.  Seems kinda silly though, it is after all, still January.  But with the wierdness of the weather, I'm trying to watch all the dials.



Just FYI...when northwesterly winds come over the mountain ranges (Greens/Whites), they downslope towards southern areas of the state and lower terrain/flatlands--winds tend to warm when forced downward.  Coupled with a little more sun for those areas, we got pretty mild in southern parts while northern resorts, and especially slopeside/summit temps stayed cold enough.  

Slightly milder air aloft wedges its way in Mon/Tues/Wed with the approching storms but not much.  Monday will be the warmest and with less clouds/showers/wind, it'll be the warmest day so we could get just a little melting--perhaps some GR/FGR but short lived though.  Cloud cover Tues/Wed will help counter it...perhaps southern NH/ME resorts get in on some mixing Wed.  That wedge of warmer air shifts out to sea later this week so we should be in good shape and hope to cover any FGR with some pow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 21, 2010)

What a weird winter! Mt. Snow has held up well...didn't get too too warm this weekend. Not enough to cause any melting. Things near the weekend place.....a year ago, one of our propane tanks was burried...this year, you can see the grass in our neighbor's yard.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 22, 2010)

Surprisingly with the exception of the immediate base area there was little to no softening at Camelback this weekend.  The snow is holding up great as of now.  At the summit yesterday a stiff 20-25 mph wind out of the North/Northwest was keeping it quite chilly despite blue bird skys.  Sporting a face tan today.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 22, 2010)

In the woods I was skiing powder @ 3:00pm yesterday (Stratton). No melting going on there.


----------



## BigJay (Feb 22, 2010)

Little freezing R*** sat. afternoon up north... stopped around 7PM and changed back to snow. Sunday was great with 4-6in of fresh snow. R*** affected the Jet side a bit... but it might have been all the trafic from the previous week... Rest of the mountain was great and we didn't feel a crust or anything...


----------

